# Billet d'avion sur iPad



## Membre supprimé 828372 (7 Février 2013)

Bonjour,

En Angleterre depuis 4 mois, je fais mon come back en France samedi. Ce retour à été précipité et n'étais pas prévu et je viens donc de prendre mon billet. (Avec une note particulièrement salée d'ailleurs...) 

Je suis passé par la compagnie easyjet. J'ai réservé mon billet en ligne et j'ai donc reçu un mail de confirmation avec mon billet en PDF. Dans l'email. Ils me demandent de l'imprimer et, samedi, de le montrer au guichet. 
Le problème c'est que je n'ai pas du tout accès à une imprimante où je suis. Ma question est donc, est ce que je peux montrer le PDF de mon billet avec mon iPad au guichet ? Il y a un code barre, j'imagine donc qu'ils vont le scanner. Est ce que le fait que ce soit sur l'écran de l'Ipad et non en version papier pose problème ?

Merci de vos réponses...


----------



## Lefenmac (7 Février 2013)

bizbis a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> En Angleterre depuis 4 mois, je fais mon come back en France samedi. Ce retour à été précipité et n'étais pas prévu et je viens donc de prendre mon billet. (Avec une note particulièrement salée d'ailleurs...)
> 
> ...




Souvent utilisé de système du code barre sur iphone pour le train Thalys, Eurostar) mais jamais et jamais vu cette technique utilisée dans les avions il leur faut toujours un papier. A l'aéroport tu as des bornes pour imprimer ton ticket avec ton numéro de résa mais...... évidemment tu payeras pour ça aussi d'autant plus sur les compagnies low cost.


----------



## Membre supprimé 828372 (7 Février 2013)

Lefenmac a dit:


> Souvent utilisé de système du code barre sur iphone pour le train Thalys, Eurostar) mais jamais et jamais vu cette technique utilisée dans les avions il leur faut toujours un papier. A l'aéroport tu as des bornes pour imprimer ton ticket avec ton numéro de résa mais...... évidemment tu payeras pour ça aussi d'autant plus sur les compagnies low cost.



Très bien, j'ai deux jours pour trouver une imprimante donc. Merci à toi !


----------



## Lefenmac (7 Février 2013)

bizbis a dit:


> Très bien, j'ai deux jours pour trouver une imprimante donc. Merci à toi !



Ton billet sur dropbox, un ordi et internet + imprimante chez un Paki et te voilà assuré de partir. Mais si tu pouvais malgré tout d'abord montrer le code sur Ipad je serais intéressé de lire par la suite comment ça a été pris à l'embarquement.


----------

